# Notify DIBP of address/job change after 189 grant?



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

This may sound a dumb question, but do I still need to notify DIBP of changes in my address/jobs after visa is granted?

I got my 189 grant letter this morning (surprised they work on Saturday..) and I'm getting on my flight in a few hours moving to another state to start on my new job . Any chance DIBP would want to know that?

Many thanks!


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

fanta112 said:


> This may sound a dumb question, but do I still need to notify DIBP of changes in my address/jobs after visa is granted?
> 
> I got my 189 grant letter this morning (surprised they work on Saturday..) and I'm getting on my flight in a few hours moving to another state to start on my new job . Any chance DIBP would want to know that?
> 
> Many thanks!


Pursuant to Australian migration law you are required to notify the DIBP of ANY changes in circumstances before you have been immigration cleared i.e. made your first trip to Australia and "activated" your visa.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Pursuant to Australian migration law you are required to notify the DIBP of ANY changes in circumstances before you have been immigration cleared i.e. made your first trip to Australia and "activated" your visa.


Thanks for the reply, but what about onshore applications ? i have been living in Aus....


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

fanta112 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what about onshore applications ? i have been living in Aus....


You can drop them a courtesy email for the first move. You do not have to inform them every time you change your address. If your passport details change, use form 929. Cheers!


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks again. My 189 application in the ImmiAccount still has the option of update address (also for passport/email) and I made an update there.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> You can drop them a courtesy email for the first move. You do not have to inform them every time you change your address. If your passport details change, use form 929. Cheers!


Hi,

I have renewed my passport, so my passport details have changed.
I have to use form 929 to inform about the changes in my passport.
But where do I send the form 929? Do you know the address?
I'm in ACT.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mike,

929 process is now made online from within your immiAccount. Explore the 'update us' section. Update your passport details and check VEVO maybe after a week or two to verify that your new passport details have been updated.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> Mike,
> 
> 929 process is now made online from within your immiAccount. Explore the 'update us' section. Update your passport details and check VEVO maybe after a week or two to verify that your new passport details have been updated.


Hi,

Mine doesn't have the 'update us' because my application has already been finalised.


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

It does, u need to check carefully. I have been in au since my grant and have been able to update last week.




Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine doesn't have the 'update us' because my application has already been finalised.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I have received my grant yesterday(4th of July) and would like to know, should I be intimating DIBP if I change my job before I make my first entry..?
From the update us section in immiaccount: I could see only 3 options: Change address/Change Email address/Change Passport details.
Kindly clarify.


----------

